# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Valtoria

## ThomasR

Hi fellow mapmakers !

Today, I'm showing you what I think is my best map to this day. At least it's the one I'm the most proud of.

Back in February, I was commissioned to draw a world map for a fresh DND dungeon master who wanted her world to be brought to life. Luckily for me, her first choice, Deven Rue, was booked so, I jumped on the occasion.

Abigail was a delight to work with and was open to changes to her first draft while having a strong drive on what she wanted. We agreed on a 18 x 36 " black and white map which was something pretty intimidating for me (I had only worked once on something bigger and had huge difficulties to finish it at the time). We agreed on a deadline at the end of July and I was sure I could deliver early. But things never go this smoothly. Working on the map I started another black and white project with pretty detailed continents and this fed my work on Valtoria, making it more complex and more varied. And, the cherry on top of the cake, I started playing with colors.

Kids, never play with colors on a commission, I mean it !

I found it so appealing that I had to propose an upgrade to the client. And I felt like a crack dealer giving a free dose before the long fall. I send a quick mock up at a lower size and I was lucky enough for Abigail to give me the go and it made the map even better !

That's why I'd like to thank her and I'm proud to present this map to you. Here comes Valtoria, as charted by Hattam Reyes, Scrivener of the Ancients (*wink wink*).


© Thomas Rey - 2019 - All rights reserved

Also, if you're interested, you can find the prints here and here and, as I always find it a funny thing to compare the final map and the prompt of the client, here is the draft of the client (minus the informations on the campaign) :



You already know I like the map but I'm eager to hear your thoughts and critics on it. There's always time to make it better  :Wink: 

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Falconius

Hell yeah!  Your client has to be super stoked.  It's a beautiful map.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Totally agree! That is one fine piece of work. Solid details and pleasing colors. Well done, Thomas. Well done indeed.

----------


## Eilathen

Oh wow, what an evolution from the client map to the end map! And i agree with my fellow guilders...a really nice looking map. I love the colors as well. The only thing that kind of feels weird to me is Rustharbour with its weird "river" system. But then again, maybe it's magic or something.

Do you know if this private rpg group are streamers or podcasters? Because this is very much a thing nowadays and lots of streamers/podcasters commission nice maps for their game-worlds.

Anyway, great work on this one!

----------


## - JO -

Huge work ! Congratulations on this marvelous map !!!!
It's so eye catching !
It's a very good scale and size to let your style express, and the result is splendid !
Quick question : how rivers works on Rustharbour island ? I had hard time figure it out 
And another one : will you let us see the map without labels ? I understand the need for it, but the names of the mountains hides most of them...

----------


## Falconius

I think Rustharbour is a bunch of islands where the seas silted up (or other wise got filled in) in between them most of the way, leaving natural channels between the former islands.  At least that's what it looks like to me.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Wow, I totally see why you think it's your best! I really like the style and texture. The clouds on the bottom island are great, too, and all these delicious colours.. Wow!

----------


## Ilanthar

Splendid map, Thomas  :Smile: . In my opinion this one is showing most of the improvements you developed recently to your style. The shading and colors are really unique.
My only nitpick would be the same than Joël : I would like to see the details under the labels, mainly on those great mountains. But Take this from someone who ends to do non-readable labels... :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

> Hell yeah!  Your client has to be super stoked.  It's a beautiful map.


Yeah, she's pretty satisfied  :Smile:  Thanks Falconius !




> Totally agree! That is one fine piece of work. Solid details and pleasing colors. Well done, Thomas. Well done indeed.


Thanks a lot Greason Wolfe  :Smile: 




> Oh wow, what an evolution from the client map to the end map! And i agree with my fellow guilders...a really nice looking map. I love the colors as well. The only thing that kind of feels weird to me is Rustharbour with its weird "river" system. But then again, maybe it's magic or something.
> 
> Do you know if this private rpg group are streamers or podcasters? Because this is very much a thing nowadays and lots of streamers/podcasters commission nice maps for their game-worlds.
> 
> Anyway, great work on this one!


Yeah, the change is often spectacular but that's part of the job to enable this metamorphosis. I'm glad you dig my choices, thanks for that  :Smile: 

The strange "rivers" in Yofira are actually canals. The bigger island of the archipelago, Rustharbour is divided by those manmade waterways (it's kind of a pirate nation).

To my knowledge, no stream is planned, the DM is just really passionate about here world and she can be ! She's done a tremendous amount of world-building !




> Huge work ! Congratulations on this marvelous map !!!!
> It's so eye catching !
> It's a very good scale and size to let your style express, and the result is splendid !
> Quick question : how rivers works on Rustharbour island ? I had hard time figure it out 
> And another one : will you let us see the map without labels ? I understand the need for it, but the names of the mountains hides most of them...


Merci beaucoup Joël  :Smile:  The scale allowed for many tiny mountains if that's what you mean (I work at 400 % zoom on a 227 ppi screen). About the rivers in Yofira, I explained it in the previous answer and for the unlabeled version, tes désirs sont des ordres, mon ami  :Very Happy: 


© Thomas Rey - 2019 - All rights reserved

And the print is available here  :Very Happy: 




> I think Rustharbour is a bunch of islands where the seas silted up (or other wise got filled in) in between them most of the way, leaving natural channels between the former islands.  At least that's what it looks like to me.


More like a big island with canals dug to divide it but that's the idea. Nice eagle eye  :Wink: 




> Wow, I totally see why you think it's your best! I really like the style and texture. The clouds on the bottom island are great, too, and all these delicious colours.. Wow!


Thanks a lot MMM  :Smile:  The clouds are getting better with each map indeed, thanks for that  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

> Splendid map, Thomas . In my opinion this one is showing most of the improvements you developed recently to your style. The shading and colors are really unique.
> My only nitpick would be the same than Joël : I would like to see the details under the labels, mainly on those great mountains. But Take this from someone who ends to do non-readable labels...


You ninjaed me  :Very Happy: 

Merci beaucoup Julien ! I hoped this improvement would show (and BTW, the "practice maps" are coming right away after I write this).

For the unlabeled map, monsieur est servi  :Wink:  I, too, hate to label my maps even if I know it's a necessary evil. For this one, I even proposed the client to go for a numbered key to limit the obscuring by the labels.

----------


## Domino44

This is absolutely beautiful! I love the colors... evil you...

----------


## ThomasR

> This is absolutely beautiful! I love the colors... evil you...


Thanks a lot Domino  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

This one is a real a beauty. You stepped up here Thom. Both colours and shades are exceptional well done.

----------


## ThomasR

> This one is a real a beauty. You stepped up here Thom. Both colours and shades are exceptional well done.


Thanks a lot Rafal  :Smile:

----------


## steelmccoy

The glow on the compass in the middle is enchanting. Really great map.

----------


## arsheesh

You know, for someone who has only just begun working with colors you've become quite proficient with them in a short period of time.  This piece is quite impressive Thomas.  Definitely one to be proud of.  I'd rep you but I literally just got done repping another fantastic map of yours and all tapped out.  I'll have to circle back around to this at a later time.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## ThomasR

> The glow on the compass in the middle is enchanting. Really great map.


Finally someone noticed ! Thanks a lot and double thanks for this ! I thought for a moment I did it for nothing, you made my day  :Wink: 




> You know, for someone who has only just begun working with colors you've become quite proficient with them in a short period of time.  This piece is quite impressive Thomas.  Definitely one to be proud of.  I'd rep you but I literally just got done repping another fantastic map of yours and all tapped out.  I'll have to circle back around to this at a later time.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks a lot Tad  :Smile:  I've already drawn several maps with color, it's just I've had a lot of B&W commissions lately but I welcome the compliment anyways  :Wink:  Cheers mate !

----------


## Wired

An immense piece, with superb execution. As I expected.  :Wink:

----------


## Warlin

The way you performed the parchment effect is outstanding. Great color and shading work. Congratulation for this beautiful piece. Et une carte de plus dans ton porte folio.

----------


## ThomasR

> An immense piece, with superb execution. As I expected.


Thanks a lot Sebastian  :Smile:  The size of it was a bit unsettling indeed. I guess big maps are not what I prefer, I need projects I can see the end of  :Wink: 




> The way you performed the parchment effect is outstanding. Great color and shading work. Congratulation for this beautiful piece. Et une carte de plus dans ton porte folio.


Thanks a lot Warlin  :Smile:  I've practiced a lot on parchments, that helps but I'm glad you think it looks good. Et oui, elle trône pas trop mal dans le portfolio  :Wink:

----------


## UnstableGunEnthusiast

This is absolutely incredible. The fact that you managed to fit in so many details, without making it look overcrowded or messy, is nothing short of..... Well, it's actually kind of ridiculous, how good you are at balancing details versus negative space. Exceptional, as always.

----------


## ThomasR

> This is absolutely incredible. The fact that you managed to fit in so many details, without making it look overcrowded or messy, is nothing short of..... Well, it's actually kind of ridiculous, how good you are at balancing details versus negative space. Exceptional, as always.


Oh, you're gonna make me blush UGE, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Dang, I missed this one! I guess that's what I get for being gone so long.  Awesome, awesome, awesome work.  I think my favorite thing is how you incorporated the texture of the 'parchment' into the small rips at the edges.  It feels very organic and natural.  Amazing as always my dude.

----------


## ThomasR

> Dang, I missed this one! I guess that's what I get for being gone so long.  Awesome, awesome, awesome work.  I think my favorite thing is how you incorporated the texture of the 'parchment' into the small rips at the edges.  It feels very organic and natural.  Amazing as always my dude.


Hey Diamond, my apologies for this horrifyingly late response, I'm not really present on the forum these days due to a crazy schedule and two young kids.

Thanks a lot for the praise, coming for you it really makes my day  :Smile:  Cheers !

----------


## Naima

> Hi fellow mapmakers !
> 
> Today, I'm showing you what I think is my best map to this day. At least it's the one I'm the most proud of.
> 
> Back in February, I was commissioned to draw a world map for a fresh DND dungeon master who wanted her world to be brought to life. Luckily for me, her first choice, Deven Rue, was booked so, I jumped on the occasion.
> 
> Abigail was a delight to work with and was open to changes to her first draft while having a strong drive on what she wanted. We agreed on a 18 x 36 " black and white map which was something pretty intimidating for me (I had only worked once on something bigger and had huge difficulties to finish it at the time). We agreed on a deadline at the end of July and I was sure I could deliver early. But things never go this smoothly. Working on the map I started another black and white project with pretty detailed continents and this fed my work on Valtoria, making it more complex and more varied. And, the cherry on top of the cake, I started playing with colors.
> 
> Kids, never play with colors on a commission, I mean it !
> ...


Parchment master , Looks great and beautifull.
Cant rep more unfortunately  :Frown: .

----------


## ThomasR

> Parchment master , Looks great and beautifull.
> Cant rep more unfortunately .


Grazie mille Naima, these parchment are fun and cathartic to draw  :Smile:

----------

